# Looking someone to setup a trust locally



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

I want to get a trust set up this week but want to know who can do it locally.


----------



## jdanderson (Feb 26, 2010)

Sean Cody in Houston. He may be considered pricey, but well worth the money. You get what you pay for and he delivers a great product. If my Trust is ever questioned in a court of law, I feel confident knowing that a lawyer is the one who set it up correctly the first time.

I suggest you give him a call.

http://www.texasnfatrust.com


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

jdanderson said:


> Sean Cody in Houston. He may be considered pricey, but well worth the money. You get what you pay for and he delivers a great product. If my Trust is ever questioned in a court of law, I feel confident knowing that a lawyer is the one who set it up correctly the first time.
> 
> I suggest you give him a call.
> 
> http://www.texasnfatrust.com


Sean created my trust 5 years ago. I recommend him, especially if you are buying transferable full autos.

For 1 or 2 items there are less expensive options.

Advice: keep your trust name short. Like " RFA Trust".

You will have to engrave it for Form 1 items.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

jdanderson said:


> Sean Cody in Houston. He may be considered pricey, but well worth the money. You get what you pay for and he delivers a great product. If my Trust is ever questioned in a court of law, I feel confident knowing that a lawyer is the one who set it up correctly the first time.
> 
> I suggest you give him a call.
> 
> http://www.texasnfatrust.com


Sean created my trust 5 years ago. I recommend him, especially if you are buying expensive transferable full autos. 
It a potential risk to have a $25K M16 on a home- brewed legal document.

Sean will create it over the phone then email it to you. You will need to have it notarized.

For 1 or 2 items they are less expensive options.

Advice: keep your trust name short. Like " RFA Trust".

You will have to engrave it for Form 1 items.

Have fun,
RFA


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Texas Law Shield did ours by email, took 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

I used Sean at first but ever since then Ive used Mike Trent...
Hes also an attorney and he does everything Sean does.
email: [email protected]


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I have a lawyer doing them through my shop for when I start doing Class 3 later this year. Fifty bucks cheaper than using Cody.


----------



## mpowers (Sep 13, 2013)

*199 trust*

I use 199 trust. got it in about 3 hours...$79 and for a few more you add the changeable format in MSword. It has everything you need.


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

Use Quicken and do it yourself. Its easy an cheaper.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

mpowers said:


> I use 199 trust. got it in about 3 hours...$79 and for a few more you add the changeable format in MSword. It has everything you need.


I ordered it and it compared it to a Sean Cody trust. I could see why they are selling it for $79. Its very generic and that's what I didn't like about it. I e-mailed them and got my money back no questions asked which was pretty cool. I guess if you just need a trust just to get into the NFA game then it works but if you are really looking at asset protection the I would bypass it.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

andre3k said:


> I ordered it and it compared it to a Sean Cody trust. I could see why they are selling it for $79. Its very generic and that's what I didn't like about it. I e-mailed them and got my money back no questions asked which was pretty cool. I guess if you just need a trust just to get into the NFA game then it works but if you are really looking at asset protection the I would bypass it.


That's why I'm not doing the generic form through the store. I may provide that as an option here in a bit, but if you want anything really specific on it, it's definitely better to go through a lawyer. That being said, if you just want a quickie, the online ones are definitely ok.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

jdanderson said:


> Sean Cody in Houston. He may be considered pricey, but well worth the money. You get what you pay for and he delivers a great product. If my Trust is ever questioned in a court of law, I feel confident knowing that a lawyer is the one who set it up correctly the first time.
> 
> I suggest you give him a call.
> 
> http://www.texasnfatrust.com


I also went with Sean. I am in no way trusting a "do it yourself trust" - no pun intended. There are too many legal issues that could arise from a simple mistake - what is that going to cost?
The cost of Sean doing mine is small and definitely worth the peace of mind in knowing that an attorney that is a specialist in the trust field completed it!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

How much is Sean???


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Last I checked, Sean is $300 and mine are $250.


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Joey for the nfa trust.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

This may be a dumb question.... If you send in your trust with your form and BATF approves it for the stamp, whether it be quicken will maker trust or more expensive approach thru a lawyer, what benefit does the more expensive version give you?

If the trust isnt drawn up correctly, wouldnt it get denied?


----------

